# Dressed -up my new mini-14



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey!!! MY MINI HAS A NEW LOOK-----accuracy rifle systems thumbhole stock and Mueller circle illu dot scope ---Had a Gun Smith bed the stock----need to sight her in----soon I hope just got in 500 rounds ----here's a few pic's sb*


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

looks really nice did you get a chance to shoot it much with the original scope. How did it shoot.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a great look for a mini-14 SB. I'll be interested how it shoots.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She looks pretty sweet Skip. I'll be interested to see how it shoots too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks great and I see you have a set of OM sticks, I have 2 pair and really like them for the range.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looking good Skip!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice dress, hope you dont normally have to buy 500 rounds to sight in!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*














A-22 Most of them will be stored for the better times coming







---Guess I better order another case--before their are all sold------







*


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I need to do the same with my collection. .22s are not to be under estimated!


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

As others have said, Looks Great. How does it shoot??
Tracker401


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I how I love a good stiring of the pot haha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

40grYotePill said:


> ..I'm sure it shoots better than any pos ar-15.


Nice try 40gr.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

What is pos anyway? piece of sexy? piece of sweetness? what?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

40grYotePill said:


> Not even close Antlerz. I put this in another perspective for you. If you polish a turd..it's still a turd.....Same goes for Ar's. Doesn't matter how many accessories you add to it, it's still an unreliable turd. Ther only thing worse than an AR...is a Remy AR.....that's a turd within a turd. Well I think I have stirred the pot enough.


 Dang my bobber just went under, hang on let me reel this in folks!! Dang--thought I had a Bass, just another sucker !! LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

40grYotePill said:


> So you fish like you shoot?


 Exactly, I find a fish/target and I use finesse to eliminate slack in the line/trigger, and set the hook/pull the trigger--but only when the bobber goes down/range is known.







.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

40grYotePill said:


> Not even close Antlerz. I put this in another perspective for you. If you polish a turd..it's still a turd.....Same goes for Ar's. Doesn't matter how many accessories you add to it, it's still an unreliable turd. Ther only thing worse than an AR...is a Remy AR.....that's a turd within a turd. Well I think I have stirred the pot enough.


well done sir


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Looks good. I just finished working up loads for a Mini that the wife gave me for B-Day. Groups sucked, nothing under 1.5 inch, until I tried my AR15 load. It shrank to 1 inch. A starting point, may have to tweek it some. I put a set of buffers in and am thinking of an Accu-strut. How does the Mini shoot with the snazzy stock?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*JTK-------------Haven't had much time to play with it at the range yet----but it sure points awsome off-hand---not any weight gain either--just been shoot'en junk ammo so far-breaking it in ---I'll be pleased with 1 1/2" group when all is said and done--I do perfure the mini over the ar for many different reasons--------This mini is a blast to shoot----later sb-----P.S. trigger job needed *


----------

